# Coming to Showcase from D1



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello all. Just jumped from big red to a little local tier 3 carrier called Choice Wireless, and they are really the rural division of Commnet Wireless (never heard of them either, dont worry). My complete and total android expereience is my OG droid and rooting my buddys DX via Z4Root. That was easy for me back then, as all of the dev activity for the droid was guaranteed to be for verizon. Seems like every small carrier in the world sold endless variations of the i500. So can anyone give me some basic info for this phone?
Whats the real diff between the fassy and the SC?
Will any ROM for the SC work on my phone without borking it?
Are there really carrier specific ROMS in addition to device specific ones?
I was used to ChevyNo1's Simply Stunning ROM on the d1, anytrhing similar here?
WTF is voodoo, really?
whats the diff between MTD and BLM?
Is ODIN vs hiemdall just a personal preference?
Is there a ROM that will give me the tweakability I want and the rock solid stability the Mrs. wants( her patience level for glitches is nonexistent)

I have twin generic CDMA showcases running stock 2.3.5/EI20, red CWMR 2.5.1, and some voodoo kernel that was flashed with the flashlight fix from this forum.

TIA for any and all help in this transition from what seemed like motorola OCD to samsung schizophenia.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

viscerebral said:


> Hello all. Just jumped from big red to a little local tier 3 carrier called Choice Wireless, and they are really the rural division of Commnet Wireless (never heard of them either, dont worry). My complete and total android expereience is my OG droid and rooting my buddys DX via Z4Root. That was easy for me back then, as all of the dev activity for the droid was guaranteed to be for verizon. Seems like every small carrier in the world sold endless variations of the i500. So can anyone give me some basic info for this phone?
> Whats the real diff between the fassy and the SC?
> Will any ROM for the SC work on my phone without borking it?
> Are there really carrier specific ROMS in addition to device specific ones?
> ...


I would recommend any of the ICS roms (Teamhacksung or AOKP) they are about as stable as stock. You would definitely want a carrier specific rom for your showcase.

Your sms, data, and calls should work if you tried to flash a showcase rom from another carrier but mms wouldn't work and your phone would say another carriers name on the banner.

Before you flash you will definitely want to be on the correct CWM or else your phone won't like the builds. If you go over to the mes/showcase dev thread you can find the correct CWM in a couple of the guides or the THS Build 15 thread.

I personally use Odin because that is what I started with and I see a lot of other people use it. I guess just personal preference (or if one gives you fits try the other).

Samsung uses a partition layout of BML. AOSP (i.e. Cyanogenmod, AOKP, etc.) use MTD. When you flash a Cyanogenmod or other MTD based rom it repartitions your phone and installs the correct information to run the rom. If you want to go back to stock (and there are generic CDMA stock roms) then you have to Odin (or Heimdall) the stock file along with a .pit file (which initiates the repartition back to BML).

AOKP (or Devious blacked out - which is a themed AOKP) is the most customizable. I am on THS Build 15 and it's rock solid, I don't do too much tweaking as far as overclocking and what not.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a tip. Download APN Backup and Restore from the play store and run a backup. This backs up your carriers apns and makes it easier for someone to edit a rom to make it work for your carrier.

The mes/showcase roms are just Fascinate roms with a few edits to them to make them work for the mesmerize or showcase phones.


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks scmodr. Just to be clear, the ROM must be built for my carrier, but who the hell makes ROMs for a tier 3 carrier in the middle of nowhere? Or do I have to learn linux to edit some existing build? BTW, this lag that apparently requires a kernel to fix it, what is it and where does it come from. On the D1 it generally meant that the ROM and kernel didnt like each other when you got bootloops or unresponsive behavior, why does the SGS family have it in stock config? Also, the baseband is the same as the modem or radio, right? If so does that mean that my ei20 baseband is the same as the ei20 baseband for a uscc phone?
Thanks again, you have been a great help already.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Download that APN backup and restore and run a backup. Then send that to me and I will edit a build for you. I'll send a link to you but I will also post it over here.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29188-romicsimm76d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-build-15-71112-edited-for-showcasemesmerize/

That has a lot of good discussion on the showcase/mesmerize phones and the various carrier versions.

One thing before you start flashing, you are 100% sure you have a generic showcase? This is important in case you have to go back to stock gingerbread.

Roms will already have a kernel and will overwrite any existing kernels you have installed. I will write up some more detailed instructions on how to flash later today.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

For now go ahead and download Odin V1.85 and the THS Build 2 and CWM (these two are found in post #2 on that thread).


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

i believe it is generic, at least thats what kies detected when i did the upgrade from 2.2.
Heres my apn data:
apn name:ACG
numeric=3100
mcc=310
mnc=00
apn=ACG
user=ACG
server=*
password=*
proxy=null
port=null
mmsproxy=null
mmsport=null
mmsprotocol=null
mmsc=http://mmsc.cccomm.csky.us
type=null


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

viscerebral said:


> i believe it is generic, at least thats what kies detected when i did the upgrade from 2.2.
> Heres my apn data:
> apn name:ACG
> numeric=3100
> ...


Ok this is going to be a long one so just let me know if you have any questions:

Download and place these files on your SD card of your phone:
THS Build 2: https://www.dropbox....showcasemtd.zip​THS Build 15: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s2zbq3quc8luf8g/Choice-cm_showcasemtd-ota-eng.BUILD15-JP.zip​GAPPS: http://goo.im/gapps/...0429-signed.zip​
1. Make sure the Samsung drivers are installed on your computer and download Odin v1.85 and open it.

2. Put your phone into download mode (power off, pull battery, hold the volume up button and plug your usb cable into the phone & computer) once the yellow triangle pops up you can let go of the volume button.

3. click the PDA button and browse to the file "cwm4_fixed_for_cm7-ODIN.tar" (download it here if you haven't already https://www.dropbox....or_cm7-ODIN.tar)
Click start and it should install CWM recovery (should say "pass" and your phone should go blank. Unplug your cable, put your battery back in the phone.​
4. Press and hold Volume Up and Volume Down and then the Power button(called the Three Finger Method). Once the Samsung logo pops up you should be able to let off of the power buttons and then the volume up/down. Your phone should boot into CWM recovery.

5. From CWM recovery, use the volume keys to navigate up/down and the power key to select a nandroid backup (just hit backup).

6. Next, Wipe data/factory reset, Wipe Cash partition, and Wipe Dalvik Cache (under the Advanced menu option)

6. Now select Install Zip from SD Card, Choose zip from SD Card and select the THS Build 2. Flash that and let it boot into Android.

7. Once it boots Android push the power button and select Reboot, then Reboot to Recovery (do not use the three finger method anymore as you will bootloop)

8. Install the THS Build 15 and GAPPS the same way you did THS 2.

9. Wipe data, Cache, and Dalvik and then reboot your phone.

You should be good to go. If mms isn't working then you may have to go to your Voice Dialer app and say "Open APNs", select menu and add a new APN using your settings (make sure to save it and then select it in the main APN screen - blue dot should be highlighted).


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

If your phone doesn't like it then you will need to use Odin to go back to stock. I can post instructions on that if you want, just let me know.


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

will this cwmr read my old cwmr 2.5.1 nandroids?
is this a voodoo kernel? (i like my voodoo sound app







)
are you willing to share how to alter the build so that if i find another i'd like to try, i can make it usable?
Thanks again for your hard work and patience with me.


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

ok, my dumb ass forgot to disable the voodoo lagfix in cwmr2.5.1 and now have bootloops and cant mount sd card. i re-odined 2.5.1 to try to disable voodoo, but no joy. can anyone post something to help me that will work through odin?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

viscerebral said:


> ok, my dumb ass forgot to disable the voodoo lagfix in cwmr2.5.1 and now have bootloops and cant mount sd card. i re-odined 2.5.1 to try to disable voodoo, but no joy. can anyone post something to help me that will work through odin?


i am not at home but i will post how to odin back to stock in the morning.

Edit: scratch that, had a little time to post a quick guide.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

viscerebral said:


> will this cwmr read my old cwmr 2.5.1 nandroids?
> is this a voodoo kernel? (i like my voodoo sound app
> 
> 
> ...


the new cwm wont restore nandroid backups from other versions.

no its not voodoo, you may be able to find one that works but i am not sure, i am using the one that comes with the rom.

sure i can guide you through the efit process. its easy once you get used to it


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelosfe03-fc19fa10ei20eh09/

go to this post and download the ei20 odin file and pit.

put your phone in download mode and put the ei20 in the pda and the pit in pit. make sure repartition is checked and hit start. then reboot your your phone make sure everything works then try again.

/


viscerebral said:


> ok, my dumb ass forgot to disable the voodoo lagfix in cwmr2.5.1 and now have bootloops and cant mount sd card. i re-odined 2.5.1 to try to disable voodoo, but no joy. can anyone post something to help me that will work through odin?


----------



## viscerebral (Jul 22, 2012)

cool. i odined an image from the generic [ntelos thread], and then restored my nandroid prior to the ics upgrade. good for now.
thanks


----------

